# ECB buying bonds (printing money)



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Mario Draghi has just announced that The European Central Bank or the ECB will be buying bonds. This is an unprecedented action by the ECB. Up to this point, members of the Euro Zone, primarily the Germans, have rejected the idea of bond buying programs. When a central bank like the ECB buys bonds, they do so with currency that is created out of thin air. This is what the US Central Bank, The Federal Reserve, does regularly. By creating more money, the monetary base or M-O money supply increases. This creates inflation as you now have more currency competing for the same amount of goods and services.

Here is a *Link to the full article and Video.*


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> Mario Draghi has just announced that The European Central Bank or the ECB will be buying bonds. This is an unprecedented action by the ECB. Up to this point, members of the Euro Zone, primarily the Germans, have rejected the idea of bond buying programs. When a central bank like the ECB buys bonds, they do so with currency that is created out of thin air. This is what the US Central Bank, The Federal Reserve, does regularly. By creating more money, the monetary base or M-O money supply increases. This creates inflation as you now have more currency competing for the same amount of goods and services.
> 
> Here is a *Link to the full article and Video.*


Mario Draghi is translated to mean "War Dragon"Mario/Mars is the God of War, and the Dragon is well a dragon

All about Mars (Ares), fourth planet from the Sun | Word Sources

Mario is Italian, Rome is a city in Italy. Co-incidence? Resources and money are 2 out of the 3 main things wars are fought over. The 3rd one we can't talk about here.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Interesting stuff AquaHull


----------

